# What do the house types mean?



## Polypterus (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm considering moving to Cyprus and was looking at property online just to get an idea of what's available. Can someone tell me what the difference between a Villa, a detached house, a semi-detached house, a town house and a traditional home is. I know what detached house and town house mean in the US but I'm guessing it means something different in Cyprus.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Polypterus said:


> I'm considering moving to Cyprus and was looking at property online just to get an idea of what's available. Can someone tell me what the difference between a Villa, a detached house, a semi-detached house, a town house and a traditional home is. I know what detached house and town house mean in the US but I'm guessing it means something different in Cyprus.


A villa is a house with 2 floors, a bungalow is a house with a single floor. Villas and bungalows can be detached (stand-alone houses) or semi-detached (sharing one common wall with another house, kind of like a duplex). A town house (sometimes called maisonette) is pretty much the same as in the US. It will be a 2-story house that is connected to its neighbors (of course the end units only have a neighbor attached on one side). A traditional home is an older stone home. Traditional homes are not new, but can be refurbished. Often you will find that the traditional homes have very small rooms and not many electrical fittings.

Of all of these house, the townhouse will have the usually least amount of land/garden space associated with it.

Garages are not common in Cyprus. Carports can be enclosed to make a small garage. Many homes do not come with any kind of covered parking.

In my development, my home is a semi-detached villa and it shares a common wall with my neighbor's house. Their house not only attaches to my house, but their carport is connected to their other neighbor's carport.

I hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> A villa is a house with 2 floors, a bungalow is a house with a single floor. Villas and bungalows can be detached (stand-alone houses) or semi-detached (sharing one common wall with another house, kind of like a duplex). A town house (sometimes called maisonette) is pretty much the same as in the US. It it will be a 2-story house that is connected to it's neighbors (of course the end units only have a neighbor attached on one side). A traditional home is an older stone home. Traditional homes are not new, but can be refurbished. Often you will find that the traditional homes have very small rooms and not many electrical fittings.
> 
> Of all of these house, the townhouse will have the usually least amount of land/garden space associated with it.
> 
> ...



Beautifully explained. I couldn't have done better myself.


----------

